# Tracking pictures



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Tracking pictures (PIC HEAVY!!!!)*

Keechak and I went tracking today and she brought along her camera ^_^ We only got four or five pictures of Strauss actually ON a track, but we got some great fun ones after that.

Tracking pics first!

Everything starts with a determined hard charge when it comes to this dog:









"Let me GO darn it! I have the track!":









Settling in:









"I have SO got this mum!":


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hauling it to the glove!:









Praise for a job well done (and scolding for a handler that didn't trust her dog):









And now the start of the artsy pictures. Big thanks to Keechak for taking such wonderful shots of the Moose ^_^

Chilling while waiting his turn:









Doing the same (He broke his leather line shortly after this x.x):


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Look ma! I'm BAMBI!:









I r Saluki:









Full of life in everything he does:









Ahhh sweet freedom!:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Is mai turn nao?









What's going on?









Oh, Hai!









I see something!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Checking out the new place:









Same picture, but I had Keechak turn it to black and white. I really like it:









Do you hear what I hear?









Another black and white picture, but with a pink tongue! I have a plain B+W too:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And for the end, everybody that went along.

From L to R: Jet, Skippy, Jazz, Hawkeye, Strauss


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Looks like he had a great time ^_^ And definitely great pictures on Keechak's part!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Great pics! Strauss looks even MORE handsome!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have to say, it was nice for both of us to have a "day off" as it were. Strauss is a real life working dog (my mobility assistance dog) so it was nice to have a "just a dog" fun day 



> Great pics! Strauss looks even MORE handsome!


Thanks Laur ^_^

BTW, I thought you'd appreciate the picture of the Papillon


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Xeph said:


> I have to say, it was nice for both of us to have a "day off" as it were. Strauss is a real life working dog (my mobility assistance dog) so it was nice to have a "just a dog" fun day
> 
> 
> Thanks Laur ^_^
> ...


I did! I love any papillon pictures!


----------



## Jaspa (Nov 13, 2009)

they all look awesome !  looked like it was fun day,


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

great pictures!

and i just really love strauss' structure and head.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

This is first time I seen a profile shot of Strauss, he is so beautiful!  

I love the head photos of him, and the group shot as well


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The pic of Strauss sprinting forward is absolutely gorgeous! He looks like he had a great time! He's a very handsome boy!

The gang looks great together too


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> and i just really love strauss' structure and head.


Thanks ^_^ Me too!



> This is first time I seen a profile shot of Strauss, he is so beautiful!


Really? I post a lot of them, lol.

Here are two pictures I forgot! I'm a freak for getting stacks and since he had such a nice natural background, I couldn't resist:


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww great shots, such character in his face!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Character is an understatement Mali! With people he knows, he is an uber clown. Man it was so freeing to have just a plain old dog day! We haven't had one of those in awhile!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man he is just GORGEOUS! We absolutely do not get enough photos of him Xeph! Thanks for getting this Keechak! Such a treat to see Strauss,  sooo handsome and looks so wise.

Faves are the 1st stacking picture, 3rd one in post #2 and 2nd one is post #3. Love action shots!
Nessa


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Character is an understatement Mali! With people he knows, he is an uber clown. Man it was so freeing to have just a plain old dog day! We haven't had one of those in awhile!


lol Xeph, a "plain old dog day" to most people would be playing fetch and sitting on the couch.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad everyone had fun and that you got a chance to kind of 'let loose' and enjoy your boy. Looks like Strauss had no problem tramping through all the underbrush to find his trail lol. 

Also, I don't know if I ever noticed it before, but he's got a really happy face. Even just sitting there, his features seem really 'gentle'...if that makes any sense. He's a very handsome boy


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Character is an understatement Mali! With people he knows, he is an uber clown. Man it was so freeing to have just a plain old dog day! We haven't had one of those in awhile!


Wondeful pictures! 

I had one of those today. It's been so rainy and busy, it was nice to go out with Hunter today and just enjoy what he is enjoying, which is fetch and chasing squirrels. How could I resist?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> sooo handsome and *looks so wise*


What's that old saying? Looks can be deceiving? LOL! Just kidding ^_^ It's been a lot of fun and really cool watching this dog change and grow, both physically and mentally. Trying at times, but always worth it.



> lol Xeph, a "plain old dog day" to most people would be playing fetch and sitting on the couch.


True...



> Looks like Strauss had no problem tramping through all the underbrush to find his trail lol.


HA! Tell me about it. I do believe that it's Zim that calls him "Herr Straussenkraut the Farmboy" LOL.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Chilling while waiting his turn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is a beautiful picture.

Looks like you all had a wonderful time. Very cool that you guys are doing so much with your dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That picture ended up being a favorite of many, Inga ^_^


----------

